# My Interview with SpotMeGirl



## Kristina

Sweet, I've just been featured at Spot Me Girl - Your Favorite Female Fitness Magazine ... check it out! :thumbup1:

Spot Me Girl Feature of the Week: Kristina Vassilieva - Spot Me Girl


----------



## Wheyman

Awesome!


----------



## DC1

Congratulations.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Kristina said:


> Sweet, I've just been featured at Spot Me Girl - Your Favorite Female Fitness Magazine ... check it out! :thumbup1:
> 
> Spot Me Girl Feature of the Week: Kristina Vassilieva - Spot Me Girl


Congrats - passing this onto the other half as she's looking for some new inspiration.


----------



## MRSTRONG

well done :thumbup1:


----------



## Kristina

Thanks guys!


----------



## Kristina

They've asked me to contribute as a writer... I enjoy writing a hell of a lot and I guess we all know I'm partial to the odd essay here and there... thinking I might contribute some stuff at some point. Although I always wanted to submit to T-Nation as well, although I can just do both to be fair!


----------



## 25434

Wahaaayyyeeeeee...you look fab.

howveryannoying...... :laugh:

not srs...well done..great pic.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

Show off :laugh:

Well done ... u look great by the way.

Love the determined face haha :laugh:


----------



## Heavyassweights

good read that, well done


----------



## spudsy

Congrats @Kristina , seems like you're going places :thumb:

Just goes to show what can happen if you're willing to dedicate yourself !


----------



## getin

one word. Hot


----------



## Archaic

I have a general rule of thumb that prohibits masturbation before 3pm in the afternoon, as it's counter-productive to my paid daily tasks, but I am prepared to make an exception just this once! 

Ps. Congrats


----------



## alekan

Dat ass.....


----------



## Fraser991

Thats awesome, Congratulations


----------



## DaveCW

Congrats :thumbup1:


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH

WOW.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

Bixx said:


> Amazing interview (and pics). I'm feeling all starstruck!!
> 
> Also, vote - best ass on UKM?!


defo gonna need to see pics to be sure :laugh:


----------



## BetterThanYou

at first I was like wtf?! :blink: :lol:


----------



## p.cullen

congratulations great wee interview there and a good read to!

one question though...that picture where you are benching......150kg?? surely that was for photo purpose or do i need to give up just now? :whistling:


----------



## spudsy

p.cullen said:


> congratulations great wee interview there and a good read to!
> 
> one question though...that picture where you are benching......150kg?? surely that was for photo purpose or do i need to give up just now? :whistling:


Give up mate..... that's her first warm up set !


----------



## BettySwallocks

nice ass :rockon:


----------



## p.cullen

spudsy said:


> Give up mate..... that's her first warm up set !


damn i was hoping that wasnt the case...well boys it was nice knowing yous im away to take up cross fit :whistling:


----------



## Ste7n

It's amazing that you turned an eating disorder into a positive, so well done in that alone..!


----------



## gearchange

An ambassador for women's fitness,I congratulate you.


----------



## monkeybiker

p.cullen said:


> congratulations great wee interview there and a good read to!
> 
> one question though...that picture where you are benching......150kg?? surely that was for photo purpose or do i need to give up just now? :whistling:


As strong as she looks I suspect it's just for the photo. Looks like 170kg.


----------



## BetterThanYou

p.cullen said:


> congratulations great wee interview there and a good read to!
> 
> one question though...that picture where you are benching......150kg?? surely that was for photo purpose or do i need to give up just now? :whistling:





monkeybiker said:


> As strong as she looks I suspect it's just for the photo. Looks like 170kg.


an optical illusion lol look closely again


----------



## Abc987

Kristina said:


> Sweet, I've just been featured at Spot Me Girl - Your Favorite Female Fitness Magazine ... check it out! :thumbup1:
> 
> Spot Me Girl Feature of the Week: Kristina Vassilieva - Spot Me Girl


Never thought I liked girls with muscles but your looking wicked in the main pic


----------



## T100

Kristina said:


> Sweet, I've just been featured at Spot Me Girl - Your Favorite Female Fitness Magazine ... check it out! 1:
> 
> Spot Me Girl Feature of the Week: Kristina Vassilieva - Spot Me Girl


Awesome shape Kristina, frightening to think how good your going to look for your show in April, congrats


----------



## FelonE1

Go on girl,representing. Good work.


----------



## Kristina

p.cullen said:


> congratulations great wee interview there and a good read to!
> 
> one question though...that picture where you are benching......150kg?? surely that was for photo purpose or do i need to give up just now? :whistling:


Hehe thanks so much guys, really chuffed with how much support and positivity I've had in response! Really on a high!

Just to clear up about the photo... @monkeybiker - was a really funny situation; I'd set up my phone on a bench nearby and at the time I hadn't realised that the angle was set up next to a rack and looked like I'd had 170k stacked up haha..!

This was the original post on my instagram - they took the pic from my inta account but I guess it just makes for a funny addition to the interview, bet it confuses a lot of peeps..! :lol:


----------



## Kristina

Bixx said:


> Amazing interview (and pics). I'm feeling all starstruck!!
> 
> Also, vote - best ass on UKM?!


Hahah thanks so much chick, best compliment ever! :laugh:


----------



## Kristina

SouthPaw said:


> It's amazing that you turned an eating disorder into a positive, so well done in that alone..!


Thank you, really means a lot!


----------



## Kristina

Abc987 said:


> Never thought I liked girls with muscles but your looking wicked in the main pic


Wow thank you very much indeed, so glad I could sway you! :thumb:


----------



## Kristina

T100 said:


> Awesome shape Kristina, frightening to think how good your going to look for your show in April, congrats


Thank you! Ahhhhh so excited but scared at the same time, going to be interestinggggg!


----------



## Kristina

gearchange said:


> An ambassador for women's fitness,I congratulate you.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Pinky

Awesome babe  X x


----------



## Fishheadsoup

Congrats on your feature..Don't normally read stuff like this, but as your a member on here thought I'd give it a go, was actually suprised as it was a pretty good read.

Really good seeing more women focusing on strength training!


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Even benching 90kg as a girl is impressive.


----------



## nWo

Nice one, check you out!! Looking in great shape, fair play to you for overcoming an eating disorder, never knew you'd been through that until I read this. Good on you for everything, hope your competitive journey brings you many good times :thumb:


----------



## jwright82

Very cool!


----------



## DappaDonDave

No pics of the toe incident...strange that lol


----------



## FelonE1

Kristina said:


> They've asked me to contribute as a writer... I enjoy writing a hell of a lot and I guess we all know I'm partial to the odd essay here and there... thinking I might contribute some stuff at some point. Although I always wanted to submit to T-Nation as well, although I can just do both to be fair!


You should mate. You know your stuff and look great. Balanced muscles and sexiness perfectly.


----------



## Kristina

Fishheadsoup said:


> Congrats on your feature..Don't normally read stuff like this, but as your a member on here thought I'd give it a go, was actually suprised as it was a pretty good read.
> 
> Really good seeing more women focusing on strength training!


Seriously thank you, that's really awesome to know. I have to admit I pretty much have the same approach to you; hardly ever read these sorts of things unless it's someone I particularly admire and randomly feel in the mood to read an interview... so I'm really glad to hear it went down well!


----------



## Kristina

FelonE said:


> You should mate. You know your stuff and look great. Balanced muscles and sexiness perfectly.


Hehe thank you very much indeed, amazing compliment! :thumb:


----------



## Kristina

DappaDonDave said:


> No pics of the toe incident...strange that lol


Hahahahah.... yeah, no idea why they didn't pick that photo...! :lol:


----------



## Kristina

I said:


> Nice one' date=' check you out!! Looking in great shape, fair play to you for overcoming an eating disorder, never knew you'd been through that until I read this. Good on you for everything, hope your competitive journey brings you many good times :thumb: [/quote']
> 
> Thank youuuu so much!


----------



## GaryMatt

Super proud of you out here!


----------



## SwAn1

Cold shower required


----------



## combo110

Thoroughly enjoyed reading your article. As already mentioned perfect balance between sexy and muscularity. You look great! And goes to show what is possible with a bit of ambition and knowledge


----------



## Rykard

great piece


----------



## Kristina

combo110 said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed reading your article. As already mentioned perfect balance between sexy and muscularity. You look great! And goes to show what is possible with a bit of ambition and knowledge





Rykard said:


> great piece





GaryMatt said:


> Super proud of you out here!


Thanks so much guys, makes me really happy!


----------

